# Computer hibernates on its own



## calsonic (Jan 3, 2008)

My pc seems to hibernate or standby on its own (not sure which because I've not seen anything like it before), when hibernated I push the power button and it will go to the last screen straight away but it will be fuzzy as hell. I don't know if its psu or a dodgy graphics card. I don't think its to do with coolling I have a thermalright ultra-120 extreme cooling the cpu with fan and two other 120mm fans and an 80mm fan ambient temp is normally around 28 degree celcius

Athlon 64 x2 4800+
Asus m2n32-sli deluxe motherboard
Thermaltake purepower 550w
nvdia 8600gts


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Click on Start,Control Panel,Power Option, Hibernate. You might have Hibernate selected.


----------



## calsonic (Jan 3, 2008)

Its already set to off it shouldn't hibernate or standby by itself I'm almost positive its a hardware problem but I can't figure out which bit of hardware...


----------

